# Como es el funcionamiento de un tablero matricial



## picus (Jun 7, 2006)

nececito utilizar un tablero maticial pero no se como funciona


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 7, 2006)

Supongo que te refieres un teclado matricial?
funciona como si fuesen coordenadas
pones una tension en una columna y luego miras que fila hay tension.
La interseccion entre fila-columna es la tecla pulsada.

luego avanzas a la siguiente columna  y vuelves a mirar las filasterminar todas las columnas.


Es una forma de ahorrase patillas de interconexion.


----------



## charls80211 (May 10, 2013)

Hola buenas, yo estoy haciendo un teclado matricial con pic 16f84 y un display led.. la cuestion es que tengo problemas con el codigo asm. no se como hacer la secuencia o interrupcion cuando se tiene una tecla pulsada para que luego esta se pinte en el led. no se si me explico..!! si me pudierais echar una mano, he mirado muchos ejemplos pero claro hay nemonicos que aun no controlo del todo vamos que estoy empezando en esto. y me esta costando un monton, porque tengo definidas las entradas y salidas al igual que la posicion del teclado y la del led.. pero el problema lo tengo en codigo adsembler que no se como organizar o como empezar para que me lea o me haga una cosa o la otro.

agradeceria cualquier opinion, gracias por el apollo que me puedan ofrecer y los comentarios al respecto.

un saludo.


----------



## albertoxx (May 10, 2013)

El teclado lo conectas generalmente a un MM74C922 que te maneja teclados de 4 columnas por 5 filas, la salida salida la lees en un Port de tu pic (ej: tecla = input_b(); ) y luego haces lo que quieras con ese dato.

Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 10, 2013)

Amigo charls80211, antes de abordar el programa, debes conocer como funciona un teclado matricial, a partir de ahi, puedes generar las lineas de rutina para trabajarlo.


----------

